# Utah Valley, CSU Bakersfield expecting WAC invites



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

*Utah Valley, CSU Bakersfield expecting WAC invites*
















The Western Athletic Conference is expected to invite Utah Valley and California State University Bakersfield into its league non-football membership model, according to the Daily Herald in Provo, Utah.
The Daily Herald cited sources, adding that WAC interim commissioner Jeff Hurd was unavailable for comment. The report added that the WAC will formally announce UVU and CSU Bakersfield sometime next week, making the WAC a six-team conference in 2013.

In a conversation with the Sun-News last weekend, Hurd indicated the WAC was looking to make quick additions to its membership. When asked if schools such as Utah Valley and CSU Bakersfield - long speculated as possible league additions - could be added quickly, Hurd said he thought so.

http://www.lcsun-news.com/las_cruce...-valley-cal-bakersfield-expecting-wac-invites


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

wow the WAC is really desprate


----------



## xu95 (Apr 5, 2003)

Almost as desperate as the Big East. I heard that the Big East was looking at inviting some high school teams into the league.


----------

